# New Personal Best



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Caught this guy Wednesday night. 8lb 6oz and 21.5". Got a new fishing buddy in a few years. 
Cant wait to have him watch a bobber drop on sunnies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2019)

Congratulations! I'm happy for ya! He'll be a good fishing buddy one day.


----------



## newbieva (Aug 10, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That is a great report. Congratulations. Nice picture!


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

congrats! grab yourself a baby backpack and he can be hitting the water with you this fall


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

That'll keep.
Congrats!


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Congratulations - he is adorable!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Congratulations


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Congratulations man always good to bring a new one in the world


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks just like you. Congrats.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks all! He and mommy are doing very well. He really put mommy thru hell and back in the hospital.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats. Hope your wife feels better soon.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Congratulations my man! Pretty work!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

That it is congrats 


9


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Nice catch , Enjoy


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*Father’s Day*



kurazy kracka said:


> Caught this guy Wednesday night. 8lb 6oz and 21.5". Got a new fishing buddy in a few years.
> Cant wait to have him watch a bobber drop on sunnies.


AND just in time for Father’s Day. Congrats 🍾🎈🎉!!!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Pomatamus is already drafting a call out thread to claim he is a better fisherman.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Pomatamus is already drafting a call out thread to claim he is a better fisherman.


Hahahaha and I bet he will call him a liar already too lol

Thanks guys!


----------



## jleegill (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

kurazy kracka said:


> Caught this guy Wednesday night. 8lb 6oz and 21.5". Got a new fishing buddy in a few years.
> Cant wait to have him watch a bobber drop on sunnies.


Congratulations! You will have many years of memories!


----------

